# Tucker's beautiful day



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I loved your video .... (love that song too)!! Kind of gives you the warm fuzzes. I love the smile on Tuckers face when he is sitting in the boat.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful video! Having a beautiful day here today too sunny and 66. My buddy Crockett and I have been outside most all day. The song and video express our sentiments exactly!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That was beautiful and the scenery was stunning!!! OK I'm jealous!!! Looked like Tucker had a great day.....


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

GREAT Vid!

Thanks for sharing!

SJ


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I really enjoyed that. Thanks to you and Tucker.

(Can't wait for the warmer weather!)


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Definitely a beautiful day for you and Tucker! Great video! How do you do that?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Loved your video! I was smiling all the way through


----------



## Callee (Dec 31, 2009)

OK now I need some warm weather,,Tucker is a lucky dog


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow !! I just loved that!! Best part of my whole day !!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow what a day you all had
its freezing here today but I feel warmer already


----------

